# Sewing iron on patches to nylon Jacket



## R0thom07 (Mar 7, 2014)

I know this is and embroidery forum. But figured I'd ask. I've pressed embroidered patches on nylon coaches jackets. 

Of course, the patch is on, but is permanent on the nylon. I'm going to sew around the patch to secure it, however, there is a cloth liner that is separate from the nylon. 

Does anybody have any tips on how to sew on the jacket without the liner shifting or bunching? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoop the liner together with the nylon/ patch then sew.


----------

